
Altman’s rude awakening on clinical trials sparks an effort to make them faster - kgwgk
https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/16/tech-investor-covid-trials/
======
dekhn
TL;DR another tech person discovers just how inefficient clinical trials are,
uses tech to try to improve patient recruitment for clinical trials (often,
trials can't recruit enough patients to have statistical power).

